# Another happy customer here!



## Dave Martell (Apr 10, 2013)

I ordered a replacement Gesshin 400x stone late Sat night and this (Wed) morning the thing was sitting in my mailbox! How can a guy ask for more than that? 

Thanks Jon & Sara :doublethumbsup:


----------



## stereo.pete (Apr 10, 2013)

Dave Martell said:


> I ordered a replacement Gesshin 400x stone late Sat night and this (Wed) morning the thing was sitting in my mailbox! How can a guy ask for more than that?
> 
> Thanks Jon & Sara :doublethumbsup:



I love Jon and Sara, and you too Dave, you guys are all awesome in my book!


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 10, 2013)

It's a great stone. I may need a new one soon as well.


----------



## Zwiefel (Apr 11, 2013)

I've definitely been happy with mine, which also arrived in near real-time!...though why anyone would care about my opinion after the ones above is a mystery


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 11, 2013)

I won't be without a Gesshin 400x, it's great for wide bevels, and for some knives it's saved me so much time and trouble.


----------



## TheDispossessed (Apr 13, 2013)

ah yes, the gesshin 400 so fun to use it's almost sad sometimes how fast it cuts, the party's over almost before it starts!


----------



## UCChemE05 (Apr 13, 2013)

A replacement??? How many knives have you sharpened on your previous one???


----------



## JBroida (Apr 13, 2013)

I've gone through 1 in the last year


----------



## JBroida (Apr 14, 2013)

Also, it seems i forgot to say thanks to dave for the post... Thanks Dave and everyone else who has enjoyed a gesshin 400. I'm really glad this stone series came out so well.


----------

